# PLC con salidas de relevador (relay) o de transistor?



## sangreaztk (Nov 17, 2010)

Necesitamos un PLC para un sistema que estamos realizando, y dado que estamos manejando puras señales de información (y nos importa mucho la velocidad de las señales) tenemos contemplado el adquirir un PLC con salidas de transistor, ya que tenemos entendido que la rapidez de conmutación es más alta en comparación a los de salida de relay.

Nosotros hemos utilizado (aunque muy contadas veces) PLC con salidas a relevador y no sabemos si los de transistores requieran de consideraciones extras ¿?

Haciendo a un lado la aplicación de la que les comento..... que PLC es mejor y/o más flexible???? cuales son más baratos? cuales son más seguros?.... si trabajaramos a velocidades bajas, el PLC a salidas de transistores y a salidas de relays son virtualmente lo mismo????

Agradezco cualquier comentario!!!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 17, 2010)

Necesitariamos algo más de información como por ejemplo que cantidad de entradas y salidas necesitan, tene más datos de la aplicación, porque por ejemplo existen muchos microPLC que cumplen sobradamente muchas funciones para los cuales un PLC por coste puede hasta llegar ser prohibitivo
Teniendo idea de la envergadura del proyecto se puede ver que tipo aconsejar, por otro lado un relay es unc omponente electromecánico, y por lo tanto tiene una cierta inercia, habria que ver de cuanta es esa rapidez de la que necesitan dada en tiempo o en frecuencia de trabajo, con poco requerimientos en ese sentico no hay mayor diferencia, pero a partir de cierto ciclaje es conveniente una salida analogica es decir a transistor

Los micro PLC vienen en varios tamaños y distintas tensiones, y con distinta cantidad de entradas y salidas ahora tambien disponen de modulos de ampliación para expandir el número de entradas sallidas y algunas funciones especificas....
En este momento hay una gran variedad, y dependiendo de la aplicación unos se adecuan mejor que otros

Estos son algunos:

Logo! de Siemens
S7-200 de Siemens (es el hermano menor del S7 un podeoso PLC, estaria entre lo que es el Logo! y el propio S7 tambien es más caro que el Logo!)
Zelio Logic de Telemecanique
Milleniun III de Crouzet
Clck de Weg
Nano de GE

hay muchos mas como los de Omron,, DL0x de Automacion Direct y asi...


Para el logo mira aqui
http://search.siemens.com/cgi-bin/search.asp?uil=es&collapse=true&class=banner%2Ctext%2Csearch&q=logo%21
y aqui

https://www.swe.siemens.com/spain/web/es/industry/automatizacion/simatic/controladores/Pages/LOGO.aspx

para el Zelio Logic fijate aqui....

http://www.schneider-electric.com.ar/argentina/es/productos-servicios/automatizacion-control/oferta-de-productos/presentacion-de-rango.page?p_function_id=18&p_family_id=233&p_range_id=531


Para el MilliniunIII mira aqui

http://www.crouzet.com/english/products/micro-control/millenium-3-logic-controller/millenium-3-logic-controller.htm


Para el Clic-02 mira aqui
http://www.weg.net/ar/Productos-y-Servicios/Automatizacion/Automatizacion-de-Procesos-Industriales/Reles-Programables


Para el Nano mira aqui

hhttp://www.ge-ip.com/products/family/versamax-micro-nanottp://


Alli pueden echar una ojeada y bajar información etc donde dice Brochures bajenlo son folloetos

Como dije hay más pero son los mejorcitos, lo puse de mayor a menor

Espero mas datos para una mejor orientación


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola!!!

Ve otras marcas como Delta o Samsung, si lo que buscas es economía. Yo coticé estas dos en mi lugar de trabajo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

Marcas hay muchas, tras el lanzamiento del logo! que fue el pionero, en esta area, los cualesfueron llamados Reles inteligentes, pero desde su lanzamiento, mucha agua ha pasado bajo el puente, y no solo que han crecido en prestaciones, si no que se han sumado cientos de marcas, pero hay que tener cuidado, el nivel de prestaciones decrece y mucho con el precio, hay funciones que en muchos no estan presentes, y hacer determinadas operacioes que con otros modelos es una trivialidad, puede ser algo muy engorroso y complejo... para otras no son adecuadas por su precio. Por eso antes de decidirse por uno u otro hay que leer la data, informarce que puede y que no cada uno, consultar y plantear la nececidad a los ascesores técnicos quiene gustosamente no solo ayudaran a elegir el mejor modelo, tambíen ayudaran a que la implementación sea un exito.

Entre las marcas mencionadas, tener presente que no todas son iguales y has particularidades y funciones que se adecuan mejor en una u otra...

En particular analizo eso antes de decidir cual utilizar y en una misma empresa he utilizado tanto el logo!, como el Zelio e incluso el Milleniun 3 buscando la mejor performance en cada caso, acompañandolos muchas feces con lógica discreta para suplir algunas necesidades y cuando realmente para una aplicación dada, el mivro PLC es demasiado, se ha resuelto con lógica discreta o algún microcontrolador, e incluso la utilización de PC para algunos fines....
Es solo una guia orientativa


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 21, 2010)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas!

El tema, pss se trata de una estación de trabajo de ensamble, pero el PLC lo queremos como unidad central del sistema de seguridad, el por ello que requerimos que la respuesta de cambio de las entradas y salidas sea en el menor tiempo posible. Todas las señales de entrada y salida son digitales, se requiere de un total de 6 entradas para esta primera etapa del proyecto (que con miras al futuro puede incrementar a más de 12 entradas) y 2 salidas (con miras al futuro, puede incrementarse a 6 salidas). Las señales se trabajarán con tensiones de 24V (ya que la tecnología TTL es limitada en distancias, y tensiones de 110V es complicado de manipular). Una salida es para paro de emergencia del robot industrial de la estación de trabajo y la otra salida es para implementar un protocolo sencillo de comunicación a una alarma auditiva y visual. Las entradas, la mayoría son señales de petición de paro de dispositivos de seguridad (diseñados por nosotros).

En lo referente al cambio del numero de I/O en un futuro mejoramiento de la estación de ensamble se está discutiendo que opción es mejor....... si adquirir un PLC con un buen numero de entradas o con el mínimo necesario y la posibilidad de módulos de expansión. ¿Cual recomiendan?.

Hasta ahora, hemos estado revisando los uPLC del fabricante Unitronics, en particular la serie Jazz y la M90/M91, en especial por la pantalla LCD que incluyen y dado que cumplen con los requisitos. Alguien los ha usado?....... los recomiendan?

Pero, atendiendo las recomendaciones de pandacba (muchas gracias pandacba), el LOGO! pinta muy bien....... ya investigué un poco sobre este uPLC y he solicitado una cotización a una comercializadora (espero que me contesten, je),  pero........ ustedes pueden decirme que tan caro es????

El Unitronics JZ10-11-T40 (16 entradas digitales, 2 entradas digitales/analogicas, 2 entradas analogicas, 20 salidas digitales a transistor) tiene un costo en mi país de casi los 300 U$A......... que tan bien ven ese precio?

Por sus comentarios dados y por los futuros............ muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

Mira estuve mirando la info del unitronics y considerando algunos aspectos, a golpe de vista  se lo ve muy interesante pero entrando en las funciones disponibles modos de programación y otros alli la cosa se pone un tanto vidriosa(claro, depende de la aplicación) En ese sentido y en el echo de una presencia masiva en todo el mundo tanto de simens, telemecanique y Crouzet, y su experiencia, cosa que se nota a la hora de consultar sobre alguna aplicación en particular ya sea en con un consultor local o on line tenes respuestas inmediatas y un seguimiento hasta que logres lo que necesitas, donde te dan todo tipo de consejos, en ese sentido el soporte muy bueno, las pocas veces que he tenido que recurrir a ellos ha sido inmejorable(por alli estos son un poco más caros, depende pero con ese plus que tenes y una confiabilidad garantida) son cosas que a la hora de pensar en que comprar te hacen decidir...
En mi caso particular algunas veces los cosulte, pero no me satisfizo teniendo en cuenta que la info era para decidir la compra(esto no debe ser concluyente es solo mención de experiencia personal)
Pero más que nada las herramientas de programación y la potencia de las funciones hace que me incline por uno de los tres primeros mencionados, son muy potentes y para sacarles el máximo provecho, y antes de decidir yo buscaria la info de c/u en los lugares que les deje, bajaria el soft de programación y veria en cual de los tres tiene las caracteristicas que mas se adecuan a las necesidades y de alli recien tomaria una conclusión...

Ojo, insisto esto no es concluyente solo una idea o consejo en base a años de trabajo con estos elementos( más de 10 años)

Gustosamente ayudaremos en lo que sea necesario

Saludos


----------



## sangreaztk (Nov 21, 2010)

Gracias pandacba!

Sin duda que vuestros comentarios serán de gran ayuda en la decisión final.

Saludos!


----------

